
Reddit, Imgur and Boing Boing launch anti-NSA-surveillance campaign - sethbannon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/02/reddit-imgur-boing-boing-reset-the-net-campaign-nsa-surveillance-privacy
======
Zigurd
This is a good thing, but none of these sites deal in person-to-person
communication, and their social networks are, at best, relatively weak, and
don't have a conjunction with real-time communication, so they are not well-
suited to facilitating key exchange.

It would be great to see a major internet portal, with data storage and
communications products, join this effort and really put our data and
communications streams completely out of reach of anyone - the NSA, the FBI,
hackers, the Chinese - who does not have an individual's private key.

That said, if imgur offered key exchange and end-to-end encrypted exchange of
images, that would be a great first step.

